# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #142

## Admin

Sonnet #142

CXLII.br /br /Love is my sin and thy dear virtue hate,br /Hate of my sin, grounded on sinful loving:br /O, but with mine compare thou thine own state,br /And thou shalt find it merits not reproving;br /Or, if it do, not from those lips of thine,br /That have profaned their scarlet ornamentsbr /And seal'd false bonds of love as oft as mine,br /Robb'd others' beds' revenues of their rents.br /Be it lawful I love thee, as thou lovest thosebr /Whom thine eyes woo as mine importune thee:br /Root pity in thy heart, that when it growsbr /Thy pity may deserve to pitied be.br /If thou dost seek to have what thou dost hide,br /By self-example mayst thou be denied!

More...

----------

